

Skype for Web - davidbarker
http://blogs.skype.com/2014/11/14/please-welcome-skype-for-web-beta/

======
azdle
Is this actually available? There aren't any links to it in the post and I
can't find anything by logging into my account.

~~~
k-mcgrady
From the post:

"look out for access to Skype for Web on Skype.com in the coming weeks"

and

"We’re making Skype for Web available to small number of existing and new
users to begin with, and gradually rolling out worldwide in the coming months
– look out for an invite when you sign in to your Skype account on Skype.com."

------
JoeAltmaier
Sococo for web has worked for some time now (shameless plug). We call it
'guest access' since its usually for people that want to participate but don't
have the regular client.

Its tricky - you need a web portal for audio and video streaming, and some
special servers to bridge to the common media servers for switching. Most open
source is about playing streams, so there are issue with latency and dynamic
configuration (bugs in the Open Source libraries).

------
marquis
Using WebRTC I assume? If so it may mean there are more devs
contributing/posting bugs for the WebRTC project which can only benefit
everyone.

Edit: the description says "Mac OS: Safari 6 and above." Safari doesn't
support WebRTC and Skype says "no downloads". So either this document is
incorrect or Skype is using Flash.

------
ndesaulniers
How does this work? I assumed the ORTC stuff was incompatible with SDP based
browsers (FF, Chrome), thought I'm sure those tokens can be translated. I'm
more so curious how Safari is supported, as without a plugin I didn't think it
had support for WebRTC.

------
hagope
long overdue...

------
andreash
anyone tested it?

